# *** DENSITY LINE MOUNTS - MKIV Platform - NEW PRODUCTS ADDED ***



## INA (Nov 16, 2005)

**** DENSITY LINE MOUNTS - MKIV Platform - 1.8T ****

Well After success with the Audi Density line it was time to move onto the Volkswagen section....

_Quote, originally posted by *MKIV Density Motor Mount Set* »_
We are VERY excited to be announcing the release of our 034Motorsport Street Density and Track Density transmission mounts *For ALL MKIV Applications (This Includes VW Golf/Jetta 1.8T, Audi TT 225,VR6 12V,24V and R32)*
We've been testing these mounts for some time to ensure they are reliable and meet the criterion for the intended use - results so far are very exciting! 
WHAT THEY ARE: A new line of rubber motor mounts made FOR us by OE suppliers to OUR specifications. 
*STREETDENSITY Mounts*
solid rubber mounts with a 50 durometer about 25% stiffer than stock, this means they still ride smooth and quiet but provide a marked improvement in drivetrain dampening over stock mounts. 
Livable street performance with serious sport intentions. Note, don’t mistake these mounts with OE mounts, though they look almost identical, the rubber stiffness very vastly, think of these mounts as what the factory would have produced if they weren’t catering the car to whiney cheerleaders.
*TRACKDENSITY Mounts:*
built with an 80 durometer rubber, approx 90% stiffer than stock, these are solid for all practical purposes and result in ZERO drivetrain movement. Vibrations from the engine are noticeably increased but not horrible. Definitely not smooth and quiet like stock mounts, but in return you get a completely locked down drivetrain with NO slop or deflection. These are perfect for the street/track enthusiast who doesn't mind a marked increase in vibration from the drivetrain, or the hardcore drag racer or track driver who is eliminating all slop in the chassis. 
Performance with serious sport intentions. Note, don’t mistake these mounts with OE mounts, though they look almost identical, the rubber stiffness very vastly, think of these mounts as what the factory would have produced if they weren’t catering the car to whiney cheerleaders. 

NOTE, THIS IS NOT AN OE MOUNT AND ARE NOT AVAILABLE FROM ANY OTHER SOURCE - These are built by an OE supplier to 034Motorsport specifications. 
*These mounts will fit all MK4 5-speed & 6-speed vehicles (again includes Audi TT*), and includes the motor mount, transmission mount, and dogbone. *Priced less than OE mounts, these are a no brainer for the street or track enthusiast. *
*You Can choose all 3 Mounts:*








*Or just the engine and gearbox mount (for those who allready have an aftermarket dog bone mount):*








*Or just the dogbone mount:*



















_Quote, originally posted by *Strut Mount, Track Density, M4 Chassis VW and Audi* »_
Tired of stock Mk4 Chassis strut bushings collapsing and deflecting? We have the solution for you.
We are VERY excited to be announcing the release of our 034Motorsport Track Density Strut mounts for the Mk4 VW
We've been testing these mounts for some time to ensure they are reliable and meet the criterion for the intended use - results so far are very exciting!
WHAT THEY ARE: A new line of rubber motor mounts made FOR us by OE suppliers to OUR specifications.
TRACKDENSITY Mounts are also solid rubber mounts, but with an 80 durometer approx 90% stiffer than stock, these are solid for all practical purposes and result in ZERO drivetrain movement. Vibrations from the engine are noticeably increased but not horrible. Definitely not smooth and quiet like stock mounts, but in return you get a completely locked down drivetrain with NO slop or deflection. These are perfect for the street/track enthusiast who doesn't mind a marked increase in vibration from the drivetrain.
NOTE, THIS IS NOT AN OEM MOUNT, AND ARE NOT AVAILABLE FROM ANY OTHER SOURCE - These are built by an OE supplier to 034Motorsport specifications.
*Mounts will fit all VW and Audi Mk4 Chassis cars such as the Jetta, Golf, TT and many european Seat and Skoda models as well.*
*Price PER mount, one car will need 2.*


















*PRICING :
$82 US SHIPPED FOR 2 STRUT MOUNTS
$94 US SHIPPED FOR 2 STRUT MOUNTS & 2 OEM STRUT MOUNT BEARINGS
$300US SHIPPED FOR ALL 3 MOUNTS (i.e. Engine,transmission & dogbone)
$260US SHIPPED JUST FOR THE ENGINE & GEARBOX MOUNT
$90US SHIPPED JUST FOR THE DOGBONE MOUNT*

*COMBO PRICE : 389US SHIPPED GETS YOU:
* (1) Density Line Engine mount
* (1) Density Line Transmission mount
* (1) Density Line dogbone mount
* (2) Density Line strut mounts
* (2) OEM Bearings for the strut mounts*
*Please send me a PM *when you are ready to order and please make sure you state which Density you want (Street or Track).
Thanks










_Modified by INA at 9:43 PM 3-29-2009_


----------



## cincyTT (May 11, 2006)

*Re: *** DENSITY LINE MOUNTS - MKIV Platform - 1.8T *** (INA)*

Damm Issam, you sure do find good ways to separate me from my money.... or should i say credit


----------



## TSTARKZ123 (Oct 1, 2004)

I cannot believe i just spent 300 for 2 used VF mounts 2 weeks before you come out with this. Unbeleivable how bad timing can be.


----------



## INA (Nov 16, 2005)

*Re: *** DENSITY LINE MOUNTS - MKIV Platform - 1.8T *** (INA)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Density Mount Install, Mk4 GTI* »_
A good friend of the shop Jimmy Loushin, upon hearing about our Mk4 Density Mount release, started snooping around the shop with his hands in his pockets, flashing puppy dog eyes at us...how could we resist. "Alright Jimmy, pull your car in the back, Street Density it is!"








*Jimmy's Street Beast Chick Magnet*








*A shot of Jimmy's mounts before they were...mounted*
I would highlight the install of the mounts, but our tech Mike took about 30 minutes to install all 3 as per the factory procedure - nothing special. Since 034Motorsport Density Line mounts are built by an OE manufacturer to our specifications, they fit and are finished just like factory products. No slotting of holes, no untested designs, we simply take what the factory did, and make it better suited to performance applications.








*Our Street Density "Dogbone" Mount Installed. Looks like stock, but looks don't tell the whole story*
One grapple with a Density mount will quickly assure you these are not just re-boxed factory mounts, and no poly filling or other tricks of the trade to stiffen up an OE mount. We go right to the source of what makes these mounts resist engine movement - the rubber.
A definition for rubber durometer is as follows: Hardness as a property of rubber is difficult to define except according to the methods used to determine it. These methods measure the resistance of the stock to indentation by the blunt point of a metal rod, ball, or needle. Thus the hardness of rubber can best be described as resistance to indentation. Various instruments measure indentation. The most common instrument used on rubber is the Durometer. 








*A shot of the 034Motorsport Durometer Tester*
















*A picture of the Durometer being used on a factory mount to determine its "stiffness"*
Before we finalize on a given spec for the Street or Track density, OE sample mounts are tested with sample durometer ratings, generally the bigger the number the stiffer the mount. Most OE mounts fall in a 30-45 durometer range, rarely higher than this.
Generally, Street Density mounts are developed to provide minimum drivetrain movement (or slop) with minimum NVH (noise, vibration and harshness). Usually the perfect balance results in a 50-60 durometer range, and a slight noticeable hum at idle and the faintest vibration. Most passengers, when entering the car, wouldn't feel it unless you pointed it out. Street Density mounts are perfect for the daily driven car where comfort and performance are both priorities, and a faster transfer of power is desired. Think of Street Density mounts like a "lowered, stiffer" suspension for your drivetrain.
Track Density mounts are, for all practical purposes, solid mounts, with no concern for comfort or lack-of-vibration - only an unadultered lockdown of the drivetrain. Durometer vary in the 70-90 range, and result in a locked-down, fast reacting, razor sharp drivetrain. You hit the throttle, air rushes into the motor, TQ and HP are produced , transferred to the input shaft of the transmission - and instant power to all driven tires.
The problem with OE mounts is that there is so much softening of the rubber in the mount to prevent NVH, that power delivery is compromised. The time lag between when you hit the throttle and when power is actually transferred can be greatly delayed. Instead of applying power to the ground, the first few rotations of the tire are spent loading up the squishy, high travel mounts. Also, shifts can get sloppy and even can be missed with such great drivetrain movement. Also, hard launches and drag launches cause the drivetrain to load up hard and bounce causing intercooler plumbing, wire harnesses and other components to be stressed, even causing damage to the motor or other ancillaries. We've even seen motors dent the hood !
If you've spent time to modify your exhaust, put on a bigger turbo, chip your car or stiffen up your suspension, don't ignore the performance value of a properly controlled drivetrain. Faster power transfer, more precise handling, safety and longevity are to be gained with a drivetrain mounting system suited to the upgraded performance of your car.








YOU CANT EVEN TELL!


Hope you guys enjpyed this Tech Article provided by 034 Motorsport


----------



## INA (Nov 16, 2005)

*Re: *** DENSITY LINE MOUNTS - MKIV Platform - 1.8T *** (INA)*


_Quote, originally posted by *kust0m337* »_My StreetDensities are installed since Monday.
The mounts really changed the way the car handles; its not subtle, I can really feel an improvement in the way the engine's torque is delivered to the wheels. Its hard to explain but when I step on the accelerator the power transfer is simply BETTER. Shifting through gears feels solid too. I've spent (IMO, a lot of) $$$ on improving power alone, but these mounts help in making the most out of it.
There was, however, an as-equally-noticeable increase in NVH. I did some highway driving and at 90-100mph in 6th gear the exhaust was droning quite a bit. Some trim bits have started to rattle, I'll have to isolate them better but it should be a piece of cake. My car is a DD so I guess if I had the Tracks in I could be really annoyed, but with the Streets its all in the margins of reasonable (and that is subjective I know). 
http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif to 034 and INA for these mounts!


----------



## INA (Nov 16, 2005)

*Re: *** DENSITY LINE MOUNTS - MKIV Platform - 1.8T *** (INA)*

New Years Bump!


----------



## INA (Nov 16, 2005)

*Re: *** DENSITY LINE MOUNTS - MKIV Platform - 1.8T *** (INA)*

More sets out the door!Alot of Happy dubbers this year! http://****************.com/smile/emgift.gif


----------



## artur vel 2 hoot (Nov 25, 2006)

*Re: *** DENSITY LINE MOUNTS - MKIV Platform - 1.8T *** (INA)*

Are they will work w/ 6 sp TT 225 ??


----------



## INA (Nov 16, 2005)

*Re: *** DENSITY LINE MOUNTS - MKIV Platform - 1.8T *** (artur vel 2 hoot)*


_Quote, originally posted by *artur vel 2 hoot* »_Are they will work w/ 6 sp TT 225 ??

Yes http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## exboy99 (May 14, 2002)

*Re: *** DENSITY LINE MOUNTS - MKIV Platform - 1.8T *** (INA)*

ugh ill be placing an order soon
street 4 me 


_Modified by exboy99 at 7:51 PM 1-18-2008_


----------



## INA (Nov 16, 2005)

*Re: *** DENSITY LINE MOUNTS - MKIV Platform - 1.8T *** (exboy99)*


_Quote, originally posted by *exboy99* »_ugh ill be placing an order soon
street 4 me 


Mark its Issam...meet me online!


----------



## exboy99 (May 14, 2002)

*Re: *** DENSITY LINE MOUNTS - MKIV Platform - 1.8T *** (INA)*

... this is me ordering my mounts.
who's next?


----------



## INA (Nov 16, 2005)

*Re: *** DENSITY LINE MOUNTS - MKIV Platform - 1.8T *** (exboy99)*


_Quote, originally posted by *exboy99* »_... this is me ordering my mounts.
who's next?


----------



## keitth24 (Dec 5, 2007)

*Re: *** DENSITY LINE MOUNTS - MKIV Platform - 1.8T *** (INA)*

So would u recommend the street densities for the street? or is it ok to get the track ones for the street? I dont mind the extra vibrations, but how much more vibrations are there in the track ones???


----------



## keitth24 (Dec 5, 2007)

*Re: *** DENSITY LINE MOUNTS - MKIV Platform - 1.8T *** (INA)*

so anyone have experience with these mounts?? track or street?????


----------



## INA (Nov 16, 2005)

*Re: *** DENSITY LINE MOUNTS - MKIV Platform - 1.8T *** (keitth24)*


_Quote, originally posted by *keitth24* »_So would u recommend the street densities for the street? or is it ok to get the track ones for the street? I dont mind the extra vibrations, but how much more vibrations are there in the track ones???

Track Density is a noticeable upgrade over the Streets.Does it vibrate?Yes...but not the kind where it shakes your car to bits.I have alot more people in the 1.8T forum running these.
http://forums.vwvortex.com/zerothread?id=3566881
Also replied to your pm.


----------



## spiTTfire (Sep 24, 2006)

how much would it cost sending just the rubber dogbonemount inserts over to good ol´gemany.. door to door? i would like to buy the rubber parts only, because it would be much cheaper without the weight oft the metal parts..
tried to IM you but when clicking the link nothing happens( at first system told me to log in, the when logged in, nothing happened)... so i try it this way! Thanks in advance


_Modified by spiTTfire at 2:15 AM 2-3-2008_


----------



## INA (Nov 16, 2005)

*Re: (spiTTfire)*


_Quote, originally posted by *spiTTfire* »_how much would it cost sending just the rubber dogbonemount inserts over to good ol´gemany.. door to door? i would like to buy the rubber parts only, because it would be much cheaper without the weight oft the metal parts..
tried to IM you but when clicking the link nothing happens( at first system told me to log in, the when logged in, nothing happened)... so i try it this way! Thanks in advance

The mount is a complete OEM replacement built to OEM quality so no rubber inserts are involved.I do ship to Germany but you will have to buy the mount as is.


----------



## carbide01 (Jul 12, 2003)

*Re: *** DENSITY LINE MOUNTS - MKIV Platform - 1.8T *** (INA)*


----------



## spiTTfire (Sep 24, 2006)

sorry to hear about that..no deal at this time..for the price of the mount, shipping costs and fees here at the german customs i will get 2 oem mounts + aftermarket bushings over here
whats "involved" then?


----------



## INA (Nov 16, 2005)

*Re: (spiTTfire)*


_Quote, originally posted by *spiTTfire* »_sorry to hear about that..no deal at this time..for the price of the mount, shipping costs and fees here at the german customs i will get 2 oem mounts + aftermarket bushings over here
whats "involved" then? 

You cant remove the rubber,its OEM quality.


----------



## spiTTfire (Sep 24, 2006)

sorry,but... you always can remove something that was put in before.. how are your mounts assembled at the company producing them? i suppose they take the OEM mount, put it apart and replace the factory rubber with stiffer ones. thats how things work.. i did disassemble more than one OEM mount, so please don´t try to tell me its impossible..
the factory producing the OE Parts is a german factory. i will give it a try an ask wether they produce another product line for the export as said in your first post.. or is your OE supplier a factory in the US? so it wouldnt be OE for Audi/VW


----------



## IndyTTom (Oct 23, 2007)

*Re: (spiTTfire)*

Hey spiTTfire,
You are probably looking for something like this:
http://www.ttstuff.com/Merchan...85420
or like this:
http://www.ttstuff.com/Merchan...1105G
If they don't ship to Deutschland I could probably order them for you and then when I get them mail them to you. I send stuff to my Tante in Germany and if I keep it under 2 lbs it is usually only around $20 USD to ship via Air Mail. 
Sage mir bescheit ob Du das machen willst.


----------



## INA (Nov 16, 2005)

*Re: (spiTTfire)*


_Quote, originally posted by *spiTTfire* »_put it apart and replace the factory rubber with stiffer ones. thats how things work.

Not really,its not about pulling apart and putting them back together....if it was that easy then we wouldnt need to import the entire mount.
Like I said these are OEM quality,if you can buy an OEM mount from the dealer and PULL OUT the rubber then http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif to you because I cant.
Indy replied to your pm. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## IndyTTom (Oct 23, 2007)

*Re: (INA)*

Pulling out the Rubber and putting in new Poly bushings is actually quite easy at least on the Dogbone. Now on the other two mounts it probably isn't possible. 
I personally wouldn't mind having a new dogbone just ready to pop in there. I just can't decide which version to go with. Street or Track.
I think the street 50a is hardly worth it and the 80a is a tad stiff.
I wish they would make one in the middle like a 65a rubber bushing
then the choice would be easy http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## cincyTT (May 11, 2006)

*Re: (IndyTTom)*

all DD cars should go with the streets http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## IndyTTom (Oct 23, 2007)

*Re: (cincyTT)*


_Quote, originally posted by *cincyTT* »_all DD cars should go with the streets http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 

Hey Cincy, in your opinion is this a better way to go then the inserts?
I was thinking of doing at least the dog bone bushings and was going to go with the TT Stuff yellow bushings but with this one I can just replace the dogbone and don't have to mess with taking my original one apart. What do you think works better?


----------



## INA (Nov 16, 2005)

*Re: (IndyTTom)*


_Quote, originally posted by *IndyTTom* »_Pulling out the Rubber and putting in new Poly bushings is actually quite easy at least on the Dogbone. Now on the other two mounts it probably isn't possible. 
I personally wouldn't mind having a new dogbone just ready to pop in there. I just can't decide which version to go with. Street or Track.
I think the street 50a is hardly worth it and the 80a is a tad stiff.
I wish they would make one in the middle like a 65a rubber bushing
then the choice would be easy http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 

Actually what alot of people do is they order the street Transmission & Engine and then track Dogbone.Makes a really good combination.


----------



## IndyTTom (Oct 23, 2007)

*Re: (INA)*


_Quote, originally posted by *INA* »_
Actually what alot of people do is they order the street Transmission & Engine and then track Dogbone.Makes a really good combination.

That sounds like a winning combo http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif I know I can install the Dogbone in about 15 minutes but how easy or hard are the other two mounts to install?


----------



## INA (Nov 16, 2005)

*Re: (IndyTTom)*


_Quote, originally posted by *IndyTTom* »_
That sounds like a winning combo http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif I know I can install the Dogbone in about 15 minutes but how easy or hard are the other two mounts to install?


I do it in 30 mins but I have all the equipment and facility.You could take 4 hours...but it is straight forward as they get.


----------



## IndyTTom (Oct 23, 2007)

*Re: (INA)*


_Quote, originally posted by *INA* »_
I do it in 30 mins but I have all the equipment and facility.You could take 4 hours...but it is straight forward as they get.

4 hours. WOW.







Is that using tools like a fork and spoon








For the engine and tranny mount do you have to support the engine or transmission with a jack or can you just bolt the mounts off and pop the new ones on? Is there a DIY anywhere?


----------



## INA (Nov 16, 2005)

*Re: (IndyTTom)*


_Quote, originally posted by *IndyTTom* »_
4 hours. WOW.







Is that using tools like a fork and spoon








For the engine and tranny mount do you have to support the engine or transmission with a jack or can you just bolt the mounts off and pop the new ones on? Is there a DIY anywhere? 

Start with the dogbone as that will be the easiest.Raise the engine with a floor jack so as to support it when you unbolt the engine mount.Replace and do the same with the transmission.


----------



## spiTTfire (Sep 24, 2006)

@INA
seems i dont get the point..or you dont. Disassembling the Dogbone is absolutely easy and no problem at all.
@Tom
PM sent!!
Thank You!


----------



## spiTTfire (Sep 24, 2006)

@INA
now i know what was making me wonder about your durometer specs and the fact that your inserts cant be purchased alone..
Audi says there avarage durometer of the dogbone rubber inserts is between 45a and 50a..thats what a friend told me, who is working at Audi vehicle development.
and this is what i found on the vortex
http://forums.vwvortex.com/zer...78776
the specs are identical.
and now to your dogbone-> 50a
seems like your OEM quality dogbone is a OEM dogbone. please correct me if i am wrong but this looks a little EIPy to me.


_Modified by spiTTfire at 7:47 AM 2-9-2008_


----------



## INA (Nov 16, 2005)

*Re: (spiTTfire)*


_Quote, originally posted by *spiTTfire* »_
and now to your dogbone-> 50a
seems like your OEM quality dogbone is a OEM dogbone. please correct me if i am wrong but this looks a little EIPy to me.

I doubt OEM is 50A,and EIPy to you?Sorry you have the wrong company.
These are stiffer than stock,ask anyone that has bought them and installed them.Look I am not sure what else I can explain to you,I think it is best you read some of the reviews over here:
http://forums.vwvortex.com/zer...age=1
http://****************.com/smile/emgift.gif


----------



## cincyTT (May 11, 2006)

*Re: (INA)*


_Quote, originally posted by *INA* »_
I doubt OEM is 50A,and EIPy to you?Sorry you have the wrong company.
These are stiffer than stock,ask anyone that has bought them and installed them.Look I am not sure what else I can explain to you,I think it is best you read some of the reviews over here:
http://forums.vwvortex.com/zer...age=1
http://****************.com/smile/emgift.gif 

I dont have these dogbones, but the ecs'. The stocks when removed were falling apart and i could kind of sqeeze them with my hands. the upgraded mounts are much stronger and show a huge improvemnet by themselves. There is no way Issam would pawn off stocks as upgrades. he is way to good for that cheap crap.
I personally will be getting the street mounts when the time comes. that will probably be this spring/summer


----------



## spiTTfire (Sep 24, 2006)

just wondered about some answers given...or even more about answers not given. every new dogbone is a huge improvement over a worn out one. i talked to a guy on a german 1.8T forum who told me some "facts" about developing the rubber inserts for our 1.8Ts. these have an average shore 45-50a. no different inserts are produced for export to the us. all are the same.. makes me wondering even more.
Brand | Rating | # Pieces
OEM VW | 50A | 3
BFI Stage I | 65A | 2
Turn 2 (out of business) | 65A-70A | 2
ECS Tuning | 70A | 3
Energy Suspension | 70A | 3
VW Motorsports | 70A | 2
Forge/Powerflex | 70A | 2
WRD | 80A | 2
BFI Stage II | 85A | 2
Prothane | 85A | 2
Neuspeed | SECRET | 2
VF Engineering | SECRET | 2


_Modified by spiTTfire at 1:59 PM 2-10-2008_


----------



## INA (Nov 16, 2005)

*Re: (spiTTfire)*

Ok well I can tell you that I have lots of satisfied customers that say it is a definite improvement over stock.Like I said these have been on the market for over a year.
If you dont think the Street Density is good enough then purchase the Track density versions....unless you think you can get those in Germany too.


----------



## exboy99 (May 14, 2002)

*I'll report SOON*

I ordered all 3 mounts, street density
I unwrapped them and they are
pretty OEM lookin to me.
anyone want pics of these things?
not really necessary since they're 
pretty much just like in the photos
in the thread already
hopefully I can get a friend
who has access to a lift to install
these for me soon.
I'll let you guys know
how I like them.
maybe I can even get
some pics of the old
mounts that I'm pulling out
and compare them to the new
ones. I have an 04 but expect
the mounts to make a nice difference
I have experience swapping a front
lower mount on my MKIII and just that
"hockey puck" mod.... mine was a turn 2 mount
actually but it made a big difference.
this week hopefully I'll be able to 
give you TT guys some info.... k
now simmer down folks.
.... review to come later this week


_Modified by exboy99 at 8:20 PM 2-10-2008_


----------



## INA (Nov 16, 2005)

*Re: I'll report SOON (exboy99)*

Thanks Mark http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## spiTTfire (Sep 24, 2006)

i´ll tell you the reason why i´m so concerned about what you said: A guy on a big german 1,8t board is working for the OEM supplier for this particular mounts.. they do NOT produce other rubber inserts for export. if you order the complete mount from the OEM supplier, than they come from Germany, produced by this company the guy is working for.
OEM Mounts ARE 45-50a shore, VW Motorsport mounts are 75-80 shore.. sounds pretty much like what you are selling. And every new mount is a big improvement over worn old ones.. as i said before. the most important thing is-people are satisfied with the result, in my case i am not satisfied until i know the whole story behind something..call it Krauty thoroughness!!


----------



## [email protected] (Mar 6, 2005)

*Re: (spiTTfire)*

Hello, I was just made alert of this thread and wanted to respond.
Our goal in producing Density Line Mounts was to build an OE mount that is stiffer, the same quality and fit as OE, but with performance driving in mind. In other words, just like an OE quality part but built for performance, not keeping 18 year old girls comfortable.
Some have accused us of just selling some sort of OE mount, but that just isn't the case! We have these manufactured ourselves for our customers.
I take it as a compliment that they mounts "look OE"







, but once you install them, you'll quickly find there is nothing in the performance that is OE








The Track Density prove this point even further. We wanted to bring performance mounts to market that didn't cost $500, I think we've accomplished this well, if you have your doubts, I don't know what to tell you but you're missing out on one of the best performance values in the market.
Thanks guys,


----------



## INA (Nov 16, 2005)

*Re: *** DENSITY LINE MOUNTS - MKIV Platform - 1.8T *** (INA)*

All IM's replied! And Yes these fit the 6-speed gearboxes as well! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## spiTTfire (Sep 24, 2006)

I think i have to aploogize for misunderstanding what was written by INA, and responded by me:
He said produced be a OEM supplier-the OEM Supplier is a german Factory. it seems that their Mounts are produced in the US. in my opinion thes era not OEM supplier mounts. but i might have a made a mistake! I´m sorry about being such a critic and hope this makes things less worse they already are... I´m SORRY!!! 
sincerely PAT


----------



## keitth24 (Dec 5, 2007)

*Re: *** DENSITY LINE MOUNTS - MKIV Platform - 1.8T *** (INA)*

i finally got all my track density mounts installed!...man what a difference...there is more engine and exhaust noise, and it made my car sound the way it was supposed to! my car also vibrates a bit more...but nothing thats unbearable...to me, it was only a bit more than stock...
now the driving experience...everything is quicker! lag between me stepping on the throttle and the car actually going is virtually eliminated and my gear shifting is more crisp and smoother...
if you guys are thinking about getting these mounts, i would say go for it!...the track mounts will cause more vibrations, so if u want to retain ur stock car comfort, then get street; for those who don't mind the vibrations and want MORE, get track!


----------



## INA (Nov 16, 2005)

*Re: *** DENSITY LINE MOUNTS - MKIV Platform - 1.8T *** (keitth24)*


_Quote, originally posted by *keitth24* »_i finally got all my track density mounts installed!...man what a difference...there is more engine and exhaust noise, and it made my car sound the way it was supposed to! my car also vibrates a bit more...but nothing thats unbearable...to me, it was only a bit more than stock...
now the driving experience...everything is quicker! lag between me stepping on the throttle and the car actually going is virtually eliminated and my gear shifting is more crisp and smoother...
if you guys are thinking about getting these mounts, i would say go for it!...the track mounts will cause more vibrations, so if u want to retain ur stock car comfort, then get street; for those who don't mind the vibrations and want MORE, get track!


I take it you like them


----------



## keitth24 (Dec 5, 2007)

*Re: *** DENSITY LINE MOUNTS - MKIV Platform - 1.8T *** (INA)*

yea







their great! a great alternative to VF engineering...still think i should have gotten the street densities??


----------



## pokeytt (Mar 2, 2007)

*Re: *** DENSITY LINE MOUNTS - MKIV Platform - 1.8T *** (INA)*

Just picked up a set. Can't wait to install them. Thanks again Issam!


----------



## INA (Nov 16, 2005)

*Re: *** DENSITY LINE MOUNTS - MKIV Platform - 1.8T *** (pokeytt)*


_Quote, originally posted by *pokeytt* »_Just picked up a set. Can't wait to install them. Thanks again Issam!









Anytime!








Did 034 install them for you too?


----------



## pokeytt (Mar 2, 2007)

*Re: *** DENSITY LINE MOUNTS - MKIV Platform - 1.8T *** (INA)*

Going to try it myself and if I run into any issues, then I'll have 034 do it.


----------



## exboy99 (May 14, 2002)

*Re: *** DENSITY LINE MOUNTS - MKIV Platform - 1.8T *** (INA)*

my mounts are in
Street Density
not too much vibration at idle
you can feel it in the steering wheel a little bit.
I am surprised by how much louder
the starter sounds to me when i fire it up
and how much more transmission sound I get
when i'm driving slowly.....
but transmission/drivetrain slop is gone
and it's much more fun to drive hard.


----------



## exboy99 (May 14, 2002)

*Re: *** DENSITY LINE MOUNTS - MKIV Platform - 1.8T *** (INA)*

took a long drive in the car today
and got to work the TT a little bit
it is SOOO much tighter now, 
I think I need to learn to heel toe!
the extra noise is not soo bad
I don't think I would notice it
if I had an intake and downpipe/exhaust.
Make no mistake the street density mounts
make a HUGE difference in how the TT driveline
performs. The shifter has no play at all
shifts are crips and the power is just THERE.
if you see me at a GTG I'll let you drive it
so you can see for yourself.








Issam, these are pretty sick.


_Modified by exboy99 at 5:08 PM 3-7-2008_


----------



## INA (Nov 16, 2005)

*Re: *** DENSITY LINE MOUNTS - MKIV Platform - 1.8T *** (exboy99)*


_Quote, originally posted by *exboy99* »_took a long drive in the car today
and got to work the TT a little bit
it is SOOO much tighter now, 
I think I need to learn to heel toe!
the extra noise is not soo bad
I don't think I would notice it
if I had an intake and downpipe/exhaust.
Make no mistake the street density mounts
make a HUGE difference in how the TT driveline
performs. The shifter has no play at all
shifts are crips and the power is just THERE.
if you see me at a GTG I'll let you drive it
so you can see for yourself.








Issam, these are pretty sick.

Thanks alot my friend
All PM's replied http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## cant get a password (Sep 24, 2004)

*Re: *** DENSITY LINE MOUNTS - MKIV Platform - 1.8T *** (INA)*

I will have mine in this weekend if they make it to me this week.


----------



## yellowslc (Aug 29, 2000)

Finally installed my street series mounts in the TT this weekend. WOW. FYI my dogbone and p/s mount have under 5k on them and the d/s mount just at 40k. Marked improvement. Zero visible engine movement, zero vibrations. Exactly what I was after.
R


----------



## INA (Nov 16, 2005)

*Re: (yellowslc)*


_Quote, originally posted by *yellowslc* »_Finally installed my street series mounts in the TT this weekend. WOW. FYI my dogbone and p/s mount have under 5k on them and the d/s mount just at 40k. Marked improvement. Zero visible engine movement, zero vibrations. Exactly what I was after.
R

Sweet!


----------



## cant get a password (Sep 24, 2004)

*Re: FireVortex BumpIt(1206757677890) (INA)*

Just finished installing the street motor and tranny with the track dogbone will give my impressions in a few days after driving.Did have quite a bit more vibration at idle but went away as soon as I let out on the clutch to pull it out of the garage.Build quality is top notch fit perfectly no problems at all.


----------



## cant get a password (Sep 24, 2004)

*Re: FireVortex BumpIt(1206757677890) (INA)*

Well after a few days with these I must say there really isn't that much difference in the cabin vibration or noise.You will feel it a bit more in the pedals but that is about it.They seem to vibrate more at start up but it goes away as the engine bay gets warmed up.When Launching the car it has alot less bogging down and the shifting seems to be smoother in down shifting the car less wrap up in the drivetrain under braking.I also reset my shift linkage after installing everything that might be a good idea to do.


_Modified by cant get a password at 8:46 PM 4-3-2008_


----------



## INA (Nov 16, 2005)

*Re: FireVortex BumpIt(1206757677890) (cant get a password)*


_Quote, originally posted by *cant get a password* »_Well after a few days with these I must say there really isn't that much difference in the cabin vibration or noise.You will feel it a bit more in the pedals but that is about it.They seem to vibrate more at start up but it goes away as the engine bay gets warmed up.When Launching the car it has alot less bogging down and the shifting seems to be smoother in down shifting the car less wrap up in the drivetrain under braking.I also reset my shift linkage after installing everything that might be a good idea to do.

Thanks for the honest review http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## INA (Nov 16, 2005)

*Re: (spiTTfire)*

All Private Messages replied to.Please note mounts are now 295US for the 3 pieces needed for a MKIV.


----------



## pat7755 (Sep 9, 2007)

*Re: (INA)*

WOW! what A Price! Can you tell me, is there any reason you use rubber opposed to polyurethane?


----------



## INA (Nov 16, 2005)

*Re: (pat7755)*


_Quote, originally posted by *pat7755* »_WOW! what A Price! Can you tell me, is there any reason you use rubber opposed to polyurethane? 

Because everyday users prefer rubber and its a nicer material.


----------



## INA (Nov 16, 2005)

*Re: (INA)*

All private messages have been replied to.


----------



## BeasTToftheEast (Sep 20, 2007)

but it said 5 speed, or can i get these for 02 225 TT?


----------



## INA (Nov 16, 2005)

*Re: *** DENSITY LINE MOUNTS - MKIV Platform - 1.8T *** (INA)*


_Quote, originally posted by *TTguy30* »_but it said 5 speed, or can i get these for 02 225 TT?

This is for both the 5 & 6 speed gearbox.My apologies http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## exboy99 (May 14, 2002)

*Re: *** DENSITY LINE MOUNTS - MKIV Platform - 1.8T *** (INA)*

















mine are great. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 


_Modified by exboy99 at 1:27 PM 5-25-2008_


----------



## INA (Nov 16, 2005)

*Re: *** DENSITY LINE MOUNTS - MKIV Platform - 1.8T *** (INA)*

http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## M this 1! (May 17, 2000)

*Re: *** DENSITY LINE MOUNTS - MKIV Platform - 1.8T *** (INA)*

i'd be curious how they are compared to the VF. my dislikes of the VF are not being able to see out my rear view mirror..........clearly. but they do hold my 415 horses back.


----------



## INA (Nov 16, 2005)

*Re: *** DENSITY LINE MOUNTS - MKIV Platform - 1.8T *** (M this 1!)*


_Quote, originally posted by *M this 1!* »_i'd be curious how they are compared to the VF. my dislikes of the VF are not being able to see out my rear view mirror..........clearly. but they do hold my 415 horses back. 

And I have track density mounts in 500+whp vehicles








I cant say how they compare to VF's units but I have sold the following combination to people who are coming from VF mounts.
* Street Density Motor & Transmission Mount
* Track Density Dogbone mount.


----------



## M this 1! (May 17, 2000)

*Re: *** DENSITY LINE MOUNTS - MKIV Platform - 1.8T *** (INA)*

i appreciate the response. i didn't think yours would be too weak, more just would love to see a set in person to see how the vibration is.


----------



## INA (Nov 16, 2005)

*Re: *** DENSITY LINE MOUNTS - MKIV Platform - 1.8T *** (M this 1!)*


_Quote, originally posted by *M this 1!* »_i appreciate the response. i didn't think yours would be too weak, more just would love to see a set in person to see how the vibration is. 

If you track your car then I recommend the track density but I will warn you that these are *STIFF*.


----------



## IndyTTom (Oct 23, 2007)

*Re: *** DENSITY LINE MOUNTS - MKIV Platform - 1.8T *** (INA)*


_Quote, originally posted by *INA* »_Who wants more density mounts? bottom arm bushings anyone?









Are there any specials running at this time? I think I will go Street density. It's stiffer than stock but not like a rock on wheels. Don't want a Flintstone car


----------



## ClarkSJ (Aug 6, 2005)

*Re: *** DENSITY LINE MOUNTS - MKIV Platform - 1.8T *** (INA)*

Installed the Street Density set a couple of weeks ago. Easy install, no noticeable increase in vibration, and shifts are much more soild than before. Great mod.


----------



## INA (Nov 16, 2005)

*Re: *** DENSITY LINE MOUNTS - MKIV Platform - 1.8T *** (INA)*

All PM's replied


----------



## texboy99 (Oct 12, 2004)

*Re: *** DENSITY LINE MOUNTS - MKIV Platform - 1.8T *** (INA)*

bumpity bump.
if you're planning to do your Timing Belt it's a great
time to upgrade those mounts..... 
totally worth doing this. 
Street Density for me,
I still love mine and it's my Daily Driver


----------



## INA (Nov 16, 2005)

*Re: *** DENSITY LINE MOUNTS - MKIV Platform - 1.8T *** (INA)*

All PM's replied to


----------



## fasTTer (Oct 20, 2007)

Bump for great stuff.
I've had them in for about a year and they feel like the first day I had them.
I got the street motor & trans with Track line dog bone.
I enjoy the feel of the car so I plan on getting the track mounts when the money's right.


----------



## Village_Idiot (Oct 16, 2004)

*Re: (INA)*

Quick question. I don't doubt the stiffness of these mounts at all, however, since they are made with rubber wouldn't they wear out faster than a traditional performance urethane mount?
Black Forest Industries also makes a Delrin motor mount set, however, not for our cars.
I'm just wondering what holds up to the test of time? I'm sure these rubber mounts are great out of the box, but in 50k are they going to start to feel like stock mounts? Then @ 100k be toast?
I don't care about added vibration or a rough ride - I drive the car strictly to enjoy it, not for my passengers or my own comfort. I have been planning to purchase your track version of these mounts, I just haven't justified the cost with brand new OEM mounts in the car about 10k ago...


----------



## INA (Nov 16, 2005)

*Re: (Village_Idiot)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Village_Idiot* »_Quick question. I don't doubt the stiffness of these mounts at all, however, since they are made with rubber wouldn't they wear out faster than a traditional performance urethane mount?

Well lets put it into perspective,they are some people who buy brand new VW's off the showroom floor and do not change mounts for 6-7 years.

_Quote, originally posted by *Village_Idiot* »_
I'm just wondering what holds up to the test of time? I'm sure these rubber mounts are great out of the box, but in 50k are they going to start to feel like stock mounts? Then @ 100k be toast?

Rubber by nature is a by far better material than urethane.We could have developed urethane mounts and sold them @ competitive prices but what would be the point of that? It would be different to what is being offered out there and the nature of poly as a material causes it to crack with time.We have had many customers "upgrade" from urethane mounts to the density line mounts.
What makes density line mounts great? We change the durometer of the rubber.
We have had some customers running these for over a year no issues and we have been testing them since 2006.2 years into it and again no issues...


----------



## Village_Idiot (Oct 16, 2004)

*Re: (INA)*

Thanks for the quick reply. Just wanted to understand. I look forward to putting a set on my car when I have the $ to spare!


----------



## XXX 1.8T (Aug 10, 2002)

*Re: *** DENSITY LINE MOUNTS - MKIV Platform - 1.8T *** (INA)*

cant wait to get mine!


----------



## INA (Nov 16, 2005)

*Re: *** DENSITY LINE MOUNTS - MKIV Platform - 1.8T *** ( XXX 1.8T)*


_Quote, originally posted by * XXX 1.8T* »_cant wait to get mine!

Let me know when they arrive


----------



## XXX 1.8T (Aug 10, 2002)

*Re: *** DENSITY LINE MOUNTS - MKIV Platform - 1.8T *** (INA)*

they arrived woohoo!


----------



## INA (Nov 16, 2005)

*Re: *** DENSITY LINE MOUNTS - MKIV Platform - 1.8T *** ( XXX 1.8T)*


_Quote, originally posted by * XXX 1.8T* »_they arrived woohoo!

Let me know how the lads like them!







http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## INA (Nov 16, 2005)

*Re: *** DENSITY LINE MOUNTS - MKIV Platform - 1.8T *** (INA)*

Merry Christmas & a Happy New Year to all vwvortex.com members and everyone around the world from INA Engineering








As always I want to say Thank You for myself & everyone I am affiliated for an awesome 2008 and hopefully 2009 will be just as prosperous.
Take time this holiday season to be thankful for what you have and share with those who do not have. http://****************.com/smile/emgift.gif 
Much love,
Issam 








p.s. Had to pump it up


----------



## INA (Nov 16, 2005)

*Re: *** DENSITY LINE MOUNTS - MKIV Platform - 1.8T *** (INA)*

Strut mounts now available!

_Quote, originally posted by *Strut Mount, Track Density, M4 Chassis VW and Audi* »_
Tired of stock Mk4 Chassis strut bushings collapsing and deflecting? We have the solution for you.
We are VERY excited to be announcing the release of our 034Motorsport Track Density Strut mounts for the Mk4 VW
We've been testing these mounts for some time to ensure they are reliable and meet the criterion for the intended use - results so far are very exciting!
WHAT THEY ARE: A new line of rubber motor mounts made FOR us by OE suppliers to OUR specifications.
TRACKDENSITY Mounts are also solid rubber mounts, but with an 80 durometer approx 90% stiffer than stock, these are solid for all practical purposes and result in ZERO drivetrain movement. Vibrations from the engine are noticeably increased but not horrible. Definitely not smooth and quiet like stock mounts, but in return you get a completely locked down drivetrain with NO slop or deflection. These are perfect for the street/track enthusiast who doesn't mind a marked increase in vibration from the drivetrain.
NOTE, THIS IS NOT AN OEM MOUNT, AND ARE NOT AVAILABLE FROM ANY OTHER SOURCE - These are built by an OE supplier to 034Motorsport specifications.
*Mounts will fit all VW and Audi Mk4 Chassis cars such as the Jetta, Golf, TT and many european Seat and Skoda models as well.*
*Price PER mount, one car will need 2.*


















*PRICE = $75US SHIPPED FOR THE STRUT MOUNTS*


----------



## XXX 1.8T (Aug 10, 2002)

*Re: *** DENSITY LINE MOUNTS - MKIV Platform - 1.8T *** (INA)*


_Quote, originally posted by *INA* »_
Let me know how the lads like them!







http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 

the lads loved them see here:
http://www.vwwatercooled.org.a...ge=11
Im installing mine on Saturday http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## INA (Nov 16, 2005)

*Re: *** DENSITY LINE MOUNTS - MKIV Platform - 1.8T *** ( XXX 1.8T)*


_Quote, originally posted by * XXX 1.8T* »_
the lads loved them see here:
http://www.vwwatercooled.org.a...ge=11
Im installing mine on Saturday http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 

Lovely!


----------



## BeasTToftheEast (Sep 20, 2007)

Does $300 still pick these up shipped?


----------



## INA (Nov 16, 2005)

*Re: (TTguy30)*


_Quote, originally posted by *TTguy30* »_Does $300 still pick these up shipped?

Yes they do


----------



## XXX 1.8T (Aug 10, 2002)

*Re: *** DENSITY LINE MOUNTS - MKIV Platform - 1.8T *** (INA)*

Issa the guys in Oz want more!
http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
http://www.vwwatercooled.org.a...83223


----------



## BeasTToftheEast (Sep 20, 2007)

Well I installed all mounts besides the tranny mount and surprisingly enough on just the first test drive the car felt less vibrations, maybe my old mounts were really bad or something lol


----------



## BeasTToftheEast (Sep 20, 2007)

btw is the tranny mount hard to install? my friend just hasnt done that one before so we decided not to try and tackle it yesterday


----------



## INA (Nov 16, 2005)

*Re: (TTguy30)*


_Quote, originally posted by *TTguy30* »_btw is the tranny mount hard to install? my friend just hasnt done that one before so we decided not to try and tackle it yesterday

Do it
its not that hard to do...


----------



## INA (Nov 16, 2005)

*Re: *** DENSITY LINE MOUNTS - MKIV Platform - 1.8T *** (INA)*

All PM's replied to http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
Check out the new Strut Density Mount thread!


----------



## [email protected] (Dec 30, 2007)

*Re: *** DENSITY LINE MOUNTS - MKIV Platform - 1.8T *** (INA)*


_Quote, originally posted by *INA* »_Well After success with the Audi Density line it was time to move onto the Volkswagen section....
*PRICE = $75US SHIPPED FOR THE STRUT MOUNTS*
*PRICE = $300US SHIPPED FOR ALL 3 MOUNTS*
*PRICE = $260US SHIPPED JUST FOR THE ENGINE & GEARBOX MOUNT*
*PRICE = $90US SHIPPED JUST FOR THE DOGBONE MOUNT*
*Please send me a PM *
Thanks









Please send me a pm with any questions or orders, make sure to mention if it's a Street or Track mount http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## [email protected] (Dec 30, 2007)

*Re: *** DENSITY LINE MOUNTS - MKIV Platform - 1.8T *** (INA)*

http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Krusty Approved (Dec 20, 2004)

I installed the Street Density Dogbone mount this winter and I just wanted to give a bump to a great product and great guy.
GREAT PRODUCT!
It was sooo easy to install as it comes with the whole dogbone, instead of having to fight with pressing the bushings in your old one, and the increased throttle response is great! No vibrations and no more wheel hop!! YEY!


----------



## INA (Nov 16, 2005)

*Re: (Krusty Approved)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Krusty Approved* »_I installed the Street Density Dogbone mount this winter and I just wanted to give a bump to a great product and great guy.
GREAT PRODUCT!
It was sooo easy to install as it comes with the whole dogbone, instead of having to fight with pressing the bushings in your old one, and the increased throttle response is great! No vibrations and no more wheel hop!! YEY!

Thanks so much for the support


----------



## SACGNS (Apr 6, 2009)

*Re: (INA)*

what would it cost for a full set intrack density with bolts shipped to 33064,fl.


----------



## TToxic (Nov 15, 2008)

*Re: (INA)*

Any chance you'll be getting any more valve covers?


----------



## INA (Nov 16, 2005)

*Re: (TToxic)*


_Quote, originally posted by *TToxic* »_Any chance you'll be getting any more valve covers? 

AGN covers?
they are in stock ready to ship


----------



## [email protected] (Dec 30, 2007)

*Re: (INA)*

http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## BeasTToftheEast (Sep 20, 2007)

I'm just curious I recently installed 2 of 3 mounts I bought from you guys and my motor seized on me recently, would the same mounts work if I were to do a 2.8 24V swap?


----------



## [email protected] (Dec 30, 2007)

*Re: (TTguy30)*


_Quote, originally posted by *TTguy30* »_I'm just curious I recently installed 2 of 3 mounts I bought from you guys and my motor seized on me recently, would the same mounts work if I were to do a 2.8 24V swap?

Yes sir, your good to go http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## exboy99 (May 14, 2002)

*Re: ([email protected])*

I wanna get the track density strut mounts WITH strut bearings.... is that an extra $12?
I'm pretty psyched that we've got a good upgrade option here. 
I'm gonna IM you, but thought I'd bump this thread.... even though it usually stays
near the top.


----------



## [email protected] (Dec 30, 2007)

*Re: (exboy99)*


_Quote, originally posted by *exboy99* »_I wanna get the track density strut mounts WITH strut bearings.... is that an extra $12?
I'm pretty psyched that we've got a good upgrade option here. 
I'm gonna IM you, but thought I'd bump this thread.... even though it usually stays
near the top.









 
You got it exboy, here is the breakdown of prices as mentioned in the thread:
PRICE = $82 US SHIPPED FOR 2 STRUT MOUNTS
PRICE = $94 US SHIPPED FOR 2 STRUT MOUNTS & 2 OEM STRUT MOUNT BEARINGS
http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## kclax44 (Aug 4, 2008)

*Re: (INA)*

Is the increased vibration in the wheel or in the chassis (overall car vibration)? 
(For the strut mounts)


----------



## dubinsincuwereindiapers (Jan 16, 2008)

*Re: *** DENSITY LINE MOUNTS - MKIV Platform - 1.8T *** (INA)*

4th of July bump for Issam and INA


----------



## kclax44 (Aug 4, 2008)

*Re: (INA)*

Hey Issam,
do you know where there is a DIY for these? (Strut Bushing and Bearing)


----------



## INA (Nov 16, 2005)

*Re: (kclax44)*


_Quote, originally posted by *kclax44* »_Hey Issam,
do you know where there is a DIY for these? (Strut Bushing and Bearing)


Hey,
034 is going to release one shortly so that people do not have issues with these.You need to throw some grease in the mix in order to make sure the bushing does not squeak.


----------



## 8valvesofFURY (Dec 31, 2006)

I will be buying this full combo setup for my 180q TT very soon! loooks like a great setup, I cant wait!


----------



## INA (Nov 16, 2005)

*Re: (8valvesofFURY)*


_Quote, originally posted by *8valvesofFURY* »_I will be buying this full combo setup for my 180q TT very soon! loooks like a great setup, I cant wait!

Looking forward to it!
I remember you from the 8V days!


----------



## numbvir (Jan 29, 2010)

I wanna get the track density strut mounts WITH strut bearings.... is that an extra $12?


----------



## INA (Nov 16, 2005)

*Re: (numbvir)*


_Quote, originally posted by *numbvir* »_I wanna get the track density strut mounts WITH strut bearings.... is that an extra $12?

Yes correct http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## BeasTToftheEast (Sep 20, 2007)

How much if all I need is a gearbox mount? I originally purchased all 3 about a year ago, but due to getting shipped out to boot camp for the navy and my dad throwing the mount away I need to purchase another one.


----------



## INA (Nov 16, 2005)

*Re: (TTguy30)*


_Quote, originally posted by *TTguy30* »_How much if all I need is a gearbox mount? I originally purchased all 3 about a year ago, but due to getting shipped out to boot camp for the navy and my dad throwing the mount away I need to purchase another one.

Email me now
i will take care of you asap. Thank you for serving everyone http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Audiguy84 (Nov 14, 2006)

Just how solid are the track mounts sammy. I think all the power is trearing the stock ones apart.


----------



## jetta2.8 (May 18, 2009)

*Re: (Audiguy84)*

Damn, after I lower my car these will be in order


----------



## INA (Nov 16, 2005)

All PM's Replied. Thank you for the continued support!:heart:


----------

